# hi... I'm a newbie!



## twiztd310 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey to you all!! I'm new to this forum. I recently read a few responses to questions on this page and enjoyed the honesty of the answers. Although I am not currently married, I have been 3 times, twice to the same poor guy🤔😉 I'm single now, no relationship in almost 3 1/2 yrs. I need over 40 dating tips... lordy lordy where can you meet people nowadays? I'm too old for the bars... I'm too young for Bingo at the retirement home... I'm gonna lose it, if I don't use it😁


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Online dating...it seems to be the only way to date nowadays.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Pre-covid some of the suggestions included things like meetup.com, going to public places or events that you enjoy like concerts or museums or whatever, and participating in causes that you believe in like food pantries so you could meet like minded people. Basically none of that applies today though. My divorce was final in March (just in time for the shutdown, yay) so I don't really have any insights for you but I can pass on things I've heard.


----------

